# Juventus - Real Madrid: 5 Maggio 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Canale 5.



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Semifinali di Champions League. La sopresa di questa edizione 2014/2015, la Juventus, affronta i campioni uscenti del Real Madrid di Carlo Ancelotti.

Juventus - Real Madrid, la partita di disputerà Martedì 5 Maggio 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Dove vedere Juventus - Real Madrid in tv?

Diretta, in chiaro, su Canale 5 a partire dalle ore 20:45. La partita sarà trasmessa anche su Sky.

I bianconeri arrivato alla partita abbastanza tranquilli, con lo scudetto in tasca. Gli spagnoli, invece, sono ancora in piena lotta con il Barcellona.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni su Juventus Real Madrid, le formazioni, l'arbitro, i biglietti e tutto il resto.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

Se non sbaglio sarà in diretta anche su Sky..solo il ritorno dovrebbe essere un'esclusiva Mediaset


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2015)

Occhio che se per miracolo non prendono gol (oppure ne subiscono solo 1) possono anche passare il turno perchè il Real dietro fa ridere. QUest'anno il Liga hanno preso più gol non solo del Barca, ma anche dell'Atletico, Valencia e Villareal.


----------



## Marchisio89 (2 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Occhio che se per miracolo non prendono gol (oppure ne subiscono solo 1) possono anche passare il turno perchè il Real dietro fa ridere. QUest'anno il Liga hanno preso più gol non solo del Barca, ma anche dell'Atletico, Valencia e Villareal.


A me ricordano il Milan di qualche anno fa. In Champions sono decisamente un altra squadra.


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2015)

L'unica speranza è che Ancelotti la sbagli.


----------



## Torros (3 Maggio 2015)

Spero in una partita pulita senza porcate arbitrarli.


----------



## Black1897 (4 Maggio 2015)

servirà un miracolo..non mi illudo, ma sognare non costa nulla....giochiamocela e come va va...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2015)

Visto "l'andazzo" di questa CL non mi stupirei se fanno fuori il Real, senza contare che CR7 è uscito malconcio da Siviglia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2015)

*I convocati del Real Madrid : out Benzema
*
Portieri: Casillas, Keylor Navas e Pacheco.
Difensori: Varane, Ramos, Pepe, Coentrão, Carvajal, Arbeloa, Marcelo e Nacho.
Centrocampisti: Kroos, James, Bale, Lucas Silva, Isco e Illarramendi.
Attaccanti: Cristiano Ronaldo, Jesé e Chicharito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Maggio 2015)

Faranno il miracolo, me lo sento...


----------



## prebozzio (4 Maggio 2015)

In Champions finora ho sostenuto la Juventus e Allegri, ma a questo giro sto con Ancelotti. Forza Real!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In Champions finora ho sostenuto la Juventus e Allegri, ma a questo giro sto con Ancelotti. Forza Real!



Idem.

Zero chance di vedere Modric al ritorno o magari in Finale?


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2015)

juve come al solito fortunatissima ad affrontare un Real senza Modric e Benzema e con Ronaldo e Bale non al 100%. La vedo nera per Ancelotti, che oltretutto è l'allenatore meno adatto al mondo per questo genere di partite (squadra con la pancia piena e strafavorita dai pronostici). 
Per me finisce 2 a 0 o 3 a 1.


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Maggio 2015)

Carletto non è scemo,penso che con Bale e Ronaldo davanti, Ramos a cc e Coentrão in difesa al posto di quel fessacchiotto di Marcelo giocherà bello attento


----------



## Ospite (4 Maggio 2015)

Purtroppo Carlo è bravo.
E tanto anche.
Temo ripeterà la partita fatta a MOnaco lo scorso anno dove -impostando la squadra sulle ripartenze-
distrusse il Bayern (che ad occhio era "leggermente" più forte della mia Juve)
Le presenze di Ramos a cc e di Coentrao sulla sinistra al posto del meno difensore Marcelo mi portano a pensare questo.
e con quei tre davanti più isco e james rodriguez prendere almeno un gol è quasi una certezza.
vedremo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2015)

Carletto ti supplico...


----------



## Snake (4 Maggio 2015)

Ospite ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Carlo è bravo.
> E tanto anche.
> Temo ripeterà la partita fatta a MOnaco lo scorso anno dove -impostando la squadra sulle ripartenze-
> distrusse il Bayern (che ad occhio era "leggermente" più forte della mia Juve)
> ...



Ma io non credo che la Juve giocherà a viso aperto come il Bayern, se Allegri è furbo parcheggia l'autobus e poi si vede, è l'unico modo per giocartela con questi sennò 2-3 gol li pigli.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> juve come al solito fortunatissima ad affrontare un Real senza Modric e Benzema e con Ronaldo e Bale non al 100%. La vedo nera per Ancelotti, che oltretutto è l'allenatore meno adatto al mondo per questo genere di partite (squadra con la pancia piena e strafavorita dai pronostici).
> Per me finisce 2 a 0 o 3 a 1.


In realtà Carletto è perfetto per queste partite da dentro o fuori, per me. Non stiamo parlando di Milan-PSV o Milan-Deportivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2015)

Forza Carletto!


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma io non credo che la Juve giocherà a viso aperto come il Bayern, se Allegri è furbo parcheggia l'autobus e poi si vede, è l'unico modo per giocartela con questi sennò 2-3 gol li pigli.



Se riescono a non prendere gol a l'andata possono pure sperare nel miracolo.
Troppo troppo importante non prendere gol in casa.
Se Allegri gioca a viso aperto avra la mia stima... ma rischia di prenderne 3.
Invece fara sicuramente la cosa piu intelligente... parcheggiare l'autobus.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In realtà Carletto è perfetto per queste partite da dentro o fuori, per me. Non stiamo parlando di Milan-PSV o Milan-Deportivo



In generale è un grandissimo nel preparare la partita singola, non a caso è sempre stato un allenatore da coppa, però anche con noi ha sempre faticato quando era strafavorito. Inoltre non ha mai fatto bene per due anni consecutivi. Dopo il 2003 uscì male col Depor, l'anno dopo rischiò la figuraccia col Psv e sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire in seguito.
Non so...Ho delle pessime sensazioni. Il Real avrà più figurine, ma manca un uomo chiave come Modric e in difesa fanno ridere. La juve è più solida e molto più affamata.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Maggio 2015)

Si tifa Real come fosse Il Milan. Daje Carlé


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2015)

*Problemi per Cristiano Ronaldo. Problemi ad una spalla durante la rifinitura. Il portoghese si è accasciato a terra. *


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problemi per Cristiano Ronaldo. Problemi ad una spalla durante la rifinitura. Il portoghese si è accasciato a terra. *



Se non gioca vado a giocarmi la casa sulla vittoria della CL da parte della juve...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problemi per Cristiano Ronaldo. Problemi ad una spalla durante la rifinitura. Il portoghese si è accasciato a terra. *



VA beh no comment il fondoschiena di questi non ha fine tra sorteggi, poi andata e ritorno Monaco chi ha visto capisce mamma mia è il loro anno.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Maggio 2015)

Sará vero? boh a me puzza di pretattica.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problemi per Cristiano Ronaldo. Problemi ad una spalla durante la rifinitura. Il portoghese si è accasciato a terra. *



Decedo.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2015)

Niente, è il loro anno. Tra l'altro dall'altra parte c'è un Bayern martoriato dagli infortuni.
Questi fanno come Bradbury alle olimpiadi


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Maggio 2015)

Buonissima squadra la Juve, ma non c'è veramente storia. L'unico reparto in cui son più forti è il portiere. In tutto il resto non c'è partita! Io dico che vincerà il Real 3 a 1! Chiuderà qui la pratica con o senza CR7 (non credo che mancherà, ma va be)


----------



## S T B (4 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problemi per Cristiano Ronaldo. Problemi ad una spalla durante la rifinitura. Il portoghese si è accasciato a terra. *



basta un 1-1 a Torino anche senza CR7... poi al ritorno secondo me la juve se la farà sotto al Bernabeu.


----------



## Mou (4 Maggio 2015)

Allegri ha detto che la difesa sarà a 4. Sull'infortunio di CR7 no comment, pretattica.


----------



## Renegade (4 Maggio 2015)

Dagli ultimi aggiornamenti e sensazioni: 1-1.

Ma forza Juventus!


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problemi per Cristiano Ronaldo. Problemi ad una spalla durante la rifinitura. Il portoghese si è accasciato a terra. *



Ho letto che ha finito l'allenamento, dubito che l'avrebbe fatto se fosse stato qualcosa di tanto serio da mettere in dubbio la sua presenza.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Allegri ha detto che la difesa sarà a 4. Sull'infortunio di CR7 no comment, pretattica.



Non credo dai. Sono robe da Mourinho queste.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2015)

Se non gioca Ronaldo il Real non vince.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma forza Juventus!




Ti ricordo che le bestemmie sono vietate dal regolamento 


piuttosto che tifare la Juve mi vedo, obtorto collo, costretto a tifare il real, la Juve di spagnola, insomma comunque vada spero nel Bayern!


----------



## Mou (5 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non credo dai. Sono robe da Mourinho queste.



Ho visto un servizio di Sportmediaset, C. Ronaldo si è fatto massaggiare tra schiena e spalla una mezz'ora e poi si è rialzato tranquillamente continuando l'allenamento. È una notizia non notizia.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ho visto un servizio di Sportmediaset, C. Ronaldo si è fatto massaggiare tra schiena e spalla una mezz'ora e poi si è rialzato tranquillamente continuando l'allenamento. È una notizia non notizia.



Ho visto proprio ora che dopo ha finito la rifinitura. Comunque potrebbe essere che ha un problema ma non grave. Vediamo domani.


----------



## Mou (5 Maggio 2015)

Dai Ronaldo domani riposati, chi te lo fa fare


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti non può sbagliare. Forza Real!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2015)

E' una settimana che tutte le TV la gufano a Ronaldo, spero faccia la sua migliore partita di sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Il Real non vince da 7 partite consecutive in Italia.

Molto bene, stasera scatta l'asfaltata.. dove volete che vada sta Rube dai. Poi gioca Chiellini


----------



## de sica (5 Maggio 2015)

Prevedo un pareggio


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

Raga occhio che il Real pure Inzaghi lo ha battuto (ma c'è l'attenuante che stiamo parlando del Milan strepitoso tritatutto dei primi cinque mesi  )


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2015)

*Marca, quotidiano di Madrid, svela gli appunti con i quali Max Allegri conta di battere il Real Madrid. Tra le varie cose si legge che "soffrono sulla fascia sinistra". Ecco gli appunti nella foto qui in basso: *


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2015)

Spero in un massacro. Forza Real


----------



## mistergao (5 Maggio 2015)

Per me stasera non ci sono vie di mezzo: o 0-0 noiosissimo, che alla fine del primo tempo mi verrà voglia di vedere i DVD della Casa nella prateria, o fuochi e fiamme.
Se devo sparare un pronostico, dico 3-1 Juve.


----------



## Gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Sono l'unico che non guferà la Juve ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga occhio che il Real pure Inzaghi lo ha battuto (ma c'è l'attenuante che stiamo parlando del Milan strepitoso tritatutto dei primi cinque mesi  )


Devi sempre ricordare da dove veniamo.


----------



## Mou (5 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Real non vince da 7 partite consecutive in Italia.
> 
> Molto bene, stasera scatta l'asfaltata.. dove volete che vada sta Rube dai. Poi gioca Chiellini



Se la Juventus non perde vorrei che in firma tenessi una frase a mia scelta


----------



## Jaqen (5 Maggio 2015)

Andiamo Carletto... Dimostra che un maiale può allenare....e asfaltare...


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

Forza Real come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Se la Juventus non perde vorrei che in firma tenessi una frase a mia scelta



Va bene. Ma se perde tieni fino a Dicembre l'avatar di Del Neri.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Maggio 2015)

Speriamo che anche i giuventini abbiano il loro 5 Maggio  

Così la smetteranno di cojonare i cuginastri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico che non guferà la Juve ?



E credo di si. Io l'ho sostenuta fino ad oggi, ma ora basta.

Allora, io non credo in un altro triplete, ma in questa Champions ci sono casi simili a quella dell'inter di Mourinho:
-Ai gironi l'inter si salva per un pelo. La Juve si salva con una paratona di Gigi.
-Agli ottavi beccano una squadra nel loro momento nero (Chelsea e Borussia).
Poi mettiamoci le 2 sviste arbitrali clamorose contro il Monaco andata e ritorno...

Cmq non mi sento di fare pronostici. Può vincere la Juve, come pareggiare o prendere una batosta.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

*La formazione ufficiale della Juve 

(4-3-1-2) Buffon, Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra, Marchisio, Pirlo, Sturaro, Vidal, Tevez, Morata.*


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale della Juve
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Buffon, Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra, Marchisio, Pirlo, Sturaro, Vidal, Tevez, Morata.*



*Real Madrid: Casillas; Carvajal, Varane, Pepe, Marcelo; Sergio Ramos, Kroos, Isco, James Rodriguez; Bale, Cristiano Ronaldo.*


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale della Juve
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Buffon, Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra, Marchisio, Pirlo, Sturaro, Vidal, Tevez, Morata.*



Sturaro? E lascia Prereyra in panca? Ma che fa?


----------



## Tobi (5 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Real Madrid: Casillas; Carvajal, Varane, Pepe, Marcelo; Sergio Ramos, Kroos, Isco, James Rodriguez; Bale, Cristiano Ronaldo.*




Varane Pepe e Ramos titolari? Suppongo il portoghese giochi a centrocampo per poter randellare a raffica


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2015)

Sturaro


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2015)

Vai Sturacessi, fatti espellere dopo mezz'ora


----------



## Snake (5 Maggio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Varane Pepe e Ramos titolari? Suppongo il portoghese giochi a centrocampo per poter randellare a raffica



Sergio Ramos a centrocampo non Pepe


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Real Madrid: Casillas; Carvajal, Varane, Pepe, Marcelo; Sergio Ramos, Kroos, Isco, James Rodriguez; Bale, Cristiano Ronaldo.*



Bruttina. Ma se si scoprono un secondo rimangono secchi...


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sergio Ramos a centrocampo non Pepe



Sull'esterno destra secondo te ? Ho sentito di 4-4-2.


----------



## Snake (5 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sull'esterno destra secondo te ? Ho sentito di 4-4-2.



No al centro, quando gioca a 4 James a destra e Isco a sinistra, e non per portar sfiga ma il Real quest'anno le migliori partite le ha giocate col centrocampo a 4.


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Real Madrid: Casillas; Carvajal, Varane, Pepe, Marcelo; Sergio Ramos, Kroos, Isco, James Rodriguez; Bale, Cristiano Ronaldo.*



Forza Carletto!


----------



## Dapone (5 Maggio 2015)

cmq il trattamento mediatico che riservano alla juventus su sky è una cosa inguardabile


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> cmq il trattamento mediatico che riservano alla juventus su sky è una cosa inguardabile



Cioè?


----------



## Dapone (5 Maggio 2015)

gli fanno trailer, interviste, slow motion...

boh sarà che mi rode non vedere il Milan su questi palcoscenici


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> gli fanno trailer, interviste, slow motion...
> 
> boh sarà che mi rode non vedere il Milan su questi palcoscenici



E' normale, cavalcano il momento. Fecero così anche per l'Inter di Mourinho.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma cosa fa casillas??? O_O


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Primo gol mangiato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Il real ha iniziato proprio male


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Grande Pirla, ahahha


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Nonno Pirlo


----------



## davoreb (5 Maggio 2015)

Forza Carletto pensaci tu!


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

Strano non sia Piccinini a commentare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Se ciao. Il real proprio moscissimo


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Buonanotte...

Che pena sto Real Madrid


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2015)

Si va beh, a porta vuota i loro giocatori ci sono sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma cosa fa Ancelotti?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Veramente mosci questi, mah.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

Com'è possibile iniziare una semifinale di champions dormendo in questo modo? onestamente non me l'aspettavo


----------



## Dany20 (5 Maggio 2015)

La difesa del Real.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Maggio 2015)

eccallà. 

ancelotti prima fa vincere il triplete all'inter e poi alla juve, è scritto.


----------



## 4-3-3 (5 Maggio 2015)

Io tifo juventus... non posso tifare Real Madrid. E' più forte di me. Grandissima juve per ora, basta sminuire e dire che il real sta dormendo...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2015)

Maledetto Mortazza


----------



## Marilson (5 Maggio 2015)

mi edito da solo vah


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2015)

Sta giocando la giuve altroché


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2015)

Se la Juve vince la coppa dei campioni possiamo dare la colpa a noi stessi . Gli abbiamo regalato Pirlo e gli abbiamo lasciato tevez . A me viene una rabbia incredibile .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Sturaro eroissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2015)

Il Real sembra la broccolese di turno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Di sto passo il real prende una piallata


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

Sono ancora curioso di sapere chi tra Silvio e max non capisce un cass di calcio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il Real sembra la broccolese di turno.



Mentre contro di noi l'Udinese sembra il Real di turno..


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2015)

Preferisco vedere la Juve in finale piuttosto che il Real.
Il calcio italiano ne ha bisogno.

Tevez.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono ancora curioso di sapere chi tra Silvio e max non capisce un cass di calcio.



Quando allegri vince 5 coppe dei campioni fammi un fischio .


----------



## 666psycho (5 Maggio 2015)

il real non é sceso in campo... la giuve molto agressiva. Stasera vince.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

In difesa le stan sbagliando tutte


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Sto Lichesteiner fortuna che ha i piedi quadrati


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

ma si sveglia ancelotti?


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Ronaldoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

ahahah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma dai...


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2015)

Ci Errreeeeeeee Setteeeeeeeee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Nonostante giochino in maniera ridicola han piazzato il gol lo stesso


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

dai andiamo! adesso devono crollare


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Finita per la rube dai.. ci hanno provato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma Chiellini dov'era? Che subumano..


----------



## Ciachi (5 Maggio 2015)

CR7......


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2015)

Comunque Ancelotti deve spostare Ramos da lì.


----------



## Black (5 Maggio 2015)

e intanto CR7 l'ha messa alla faccia del problema alla spalla! Godoooooooooo


----------



## Frikez (5 Maggio 2015)

Scarso James


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Maggio 2015)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci Errreeeeeeee Setteeeeeeeee



Futuro rossonero.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2015)

Che giocatore james


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

devono fare l'1-2 subito non come il dortmund


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2015)

Ramos comunque è osceno a centrocampo. 



Aron ha scritto:


> Futuro rossonero.



Solo Aron L'Ottimista poteva partorire un post del genere


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Maggio 2015)

cr7


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Marcelo imbarazzante


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2015)

CAsillas in stile Abbiati 20 metri fuori dalla parta ogni volta.


----------



## Dapone (5 Maggio 2015)

Marcelo è l'anello debole


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ramos comunque è osceno a centrocampo.
> 
> 
> 
> Solo Aron L'Ottimista poteva partorire un post del genere



E' una speranza. 

Ma chissà...




Mi sbottono fra qualche giorno.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

casillas sembra una sedia in porta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Marcelo è l'anello debole



E' proprio osceno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Nooooooo, che sfiga


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

che sedere hanno sti gobbi?


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Che mazzo che hanno sti gobbi


----------



## diavolo (5 Maggio 2015)

Noo


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2015)

Non ci credo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Troppo forte sto Real, fanno delle azioni che noi non vediamo da 10 anni circa


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2015)

Fondoschiena modalità on.


----------



## Ciachi (5 Maggio 2015)

Indecente!!!! Sedere indecente!!!


----------



## Dapone (5 Maggio 2015)

mi sono innamorato di james.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2015)

Allegri il mago.... Del fondoschiena


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Il real comunque fa splendide azione in avanti, ma dietro è veramente roba da serie dilettanti, imbarazzante


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Troppo forte sto Real, fanno delle azioni che noi non vediamo da 10 anni circa



E' un calcio a parte.


----------



## Ciachi (5 Maggio 2015)

Rigore nettissimo !!!!!


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

*Juve Real Madrid 1-1 FINE PT*


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

se finisce così mi sta benissimo, ma spero in un altro gol del real


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Speriamo che ancelotti strigli un po' i suoi, certe robe non si possono vedere in semifinale di champion


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

La traversa di James Rodriguez è vergognosa. Facevo gol pure io! Hanno fatto un gol di fortuna e la traversa clamorosa di James... Non ho parole! Sono troppo fortunati. Forza Real!


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2015)

Pirlo vergognoso, sia sul gol di Ronaldo che non si sa cosa stia facendo sia in generale, ha causato anche il giallo a Bonucci. Pogba-Marchisio-Vidal sarebbe altra roba.


----------



## Dapone (5 Maggio 2015)

se noi abbiamo la tassa bergomi...loro hanno Massimo Mauro.


----------



## davoreb (5 Maggio 2015)

Peggiori ramos e pirlo...voglio il secondo del Real


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Di nuovo inizio moscio del real...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma Kroos quanto è forte ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2015)

Uccidetemi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Abbiamo capito come va a finire, ma va a cagher


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Imbarazzante il Real Madrid


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti è un mago per perdere ste partite


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

scandalo. rigore ridicolo


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Buonanotte


----------



## Dany20 (5 Maggio 2015)

Rigore...


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2015)

Real pietoso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> scandalo. rigore ridicolo



Il rigore è nettissimo. Ma veramente ridicolo per come è venuto. Real proprio una roba oscena, non me l'aspettavo così messi male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Maggio 2015)

Cioe e Carvajal in 5 minuti comette un fallo d'ultimo uomo con chiara occasione da gol e un fallo da dietro...neanche un cartellino giallo. Quanto mi fanno schifo robe del genere.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

comunque come fai a regalare un contropiede del genere


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il rigore è nettissimo. Ma veramente ridicolo per come è venuto. Real proprio una roba oscena, non me l'aspettavo così messi male



per me cade da solo


----------



## Snake (5 Maggio 2015)

come lo vogliono mandare il real in finale.... dovevano stare in 10


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2015)

Se fossi Allegri sarei già impazzito, la gestione dei cartellini sta diventando IMBARAZZANTE


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cioe e Carvajal in 5 minuti comette un fallo d'ultimo uomo con chiara occasione da gol e un fallo da dietro...neanche un cartellino giallo. Quanto mi fanno schifo robe del genere.



Si, poteva anche dare il rosso a dire il vero


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

speriamo solo che non facciano il 3-1 come mourinho...


----------



## malos (5 Maggio 2015)

Inzaghi "Non capisco, anch'io ho battuto il Real e mi contestano"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma un cambio ancelotti no?


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

allegri cambia modulo, c'è speranza per il real


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma cosa fanno????


----------



## Dapone (5 Maggio 2015)

in difesa sono messi peggio di noi


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2015)

Torino per il Real è come per noi Palermo, campo maledetto.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Il telecronista di mediaset lo prenderei a calci. Elogia la Juve per ogni cavolata. Che ringraziassero quel pollo di Carvajal.. Aveva già allargato Tevez, non avrebbe fatto gol manco morto e l'ha steso.. Mha..


----------



## cremone (5 Maggio 2015)

Il Real fa fatica a centrocampo e Ancelotti toglie Isco anzichè Bale.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

"Ramos è uno dei 10 difensori più forti al mondo"

Sisi dopo Bonera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Bonera oggi nel real non avrebbe sfigurato per nulla, anzi


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Comunque mi sembra che Bale abbia perso diversi Km/h da quando si è trasferito al Real...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

cos'è sto cross di m...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Dio mio ramos


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

ma che sta combinando Ramos????'


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sembra che Bale abbia perso diversi Km/h da quando si è trasferito al Real...



Ha tipo messo 10-15 chili in più, mah, non capirò mai questa mentalità. Non era mica gracile al Tottenham.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Ha giocato meglio il monaco del real contro la juve, allucinante


----------



## Gianni23 (5 Maggio 2015)

La juve ha pressato tantissimo per tutta la partita, io prevedo un calo fisico nell'ultimo quarto d'ora.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ha tipo messo 10-15 chili in più, mah, non capirò mai questa mentalità. Non era mica gracile al Tottenham.



Esatto. Questa mania Ancelottiana della palestra è ridicola. Sono calciatori, non body builder


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Il fumosissimo Ciciarito lo aspettiamo a braccia aperte a milanello


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2015)

Anche Hernandez inguardabile. 
E quanto si sente la mancanza di Modric.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il telecronista di mediaset lo prenderei a calci. Elogia la Juve per ogni cavolata. Che ringraziassero quel pollo di Carvajal.. Aveva già allargato Tevez, non avrebbe fatto gol manco morto e l'ha steso.. Mha..


Insopportabile, sto per mettere muto. Per ogni cosa fa proclami senza senso.


----------



## Iblahimovic (5 Maggio 2015)

Solo un perdente come Ancelotti poteva perdere a Torino con un Dream team


----------



## Gianni23 (5 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Solo un perdente come Ancelotti poteva perdere a Torino con un Dream team



Proprio un perdente Ancelotti, si si.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Solo un *perdente* come Ancelotti poteva perdere a Torino con un Dream team


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> La juve ha pressato tantissimo per tutta la partita, io prevedo un calo fisico nell'ultimo quarto d'ora.


la partita non è ancora finita, ma ahimè c'è da dire che hanno giocato molto bene. Una partita da champions.
Hanno quasi tutti corso come dei cavalli.
Il brocco allegri.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E quanto si sente la mancanza di Modric.


tantissimo


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Solo un perdente come Ancelotti poteva perdere a Torino con un Dream team





Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Proprio un perdente Ancelotti, si si.





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


>


ahahahahahahahahahahahh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma non ci credo, bonucci fa la cappella e questi scazzano...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Solo un perdente come Ancelotti poteva perdere a Torino con un Dream team




Perdente ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Quanto è inutile Ciciarito, VADE RETRO


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

cessoooooooooooooo di ramosssssss ti odio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Ramos forse ha scommesso per la vittoria della juve, cioè, non si spiega...


----------



## Dany20 (5 Maggio 2015)

Ramos ridicolo.


----------



## Snake (5 Maggio 2015)

La Juve è scoppiata, mezza palla che perdono sulla trequarti e pigliano gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Mai capito chi elogia Sergio Ramos, mai. Giocatore iperstrasopravvalutato


----------



## Tobi (5 Maggio 2015)

Non ho parole. Bale e James 180 milioni in due buttati nel cesso


----------



## cremone (5 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Questa mania Ancelottiana della palestra è ridicola. Sono calciatori, non body builder



E' appena rientrato da un'infortunio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Il real visto fin ora merita di andare a casa. Ridicoli


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

se non pareggiano ora è finita, la juventus mette la primavera in campionato mentre questi giocano ogni 3 giorni


----------



## mandraghe (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma l'inutile tapinaldo? Oggi, oltre al solito gol destriano, lo si è notato solo per l'indisponenza.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Maggio 2015)

Imbarazzante il Real...


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

Ramos ha sbagliato scarpe?
Dai dai è veramente scritto, io sono già arreso. La coppa stavolta è della juventus


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Maggio 2015)

Che cesso sto Llorente


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

casillas non serve a niente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Il real deve ringraziare di averne prese solo 2 per ora


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Godro' il doppio quando il Real li sbattera' fuori al Santiago.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2015)

Sono quasi deceduto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Se il real becca un altro gol è finita, se rimane così almeno la qualificazione è ancora in ballo


----------



## Gianni23 (5 Maggio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se il real becca un altro gol è finita, se rimane così almeno la qualificazione è ancora in ballo



Non hanno più ne Morata ne Tevez, Pirlo è morto, non ne fanno un altro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Non hanno più ne Morata ne Tevez, Pirlo è morto, non ne fanno un altro.



Che gufata... Ma hai visto le cappelle in difesa del real?


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Recupero vergognoso. Mamma mia sta Juve mi fa venire il vomito.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2015)

Come previsto, juve in finale. Bianconeri superiori. Più solidi e cattivi. 
Real decisamente sopravalutato da molti....Una collezione di figurine, non certo una squadra. Il Milan dei bei tempi gliene avrebbe dati 3 o 4.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

mio dio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Doveva mettere Matri


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come previsto, juve in finale. Bianconeri superiori. Più solidi e cattivi.
> Real decisamente sopravalutato da molti....Una collezione di figurine, non certo una squadra. Il Milan dei bei tempi gliene avrebbe dati 3 o 4.



gliene abbiamo dati 4 a dubai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Ahahahah Chiellini maiale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

L'unica speranza è che per il ritorno la preparino meglio in casa, alla fine basta 1-0 per passare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> gliene abbiamo dati 4 a dubai



Gli eroi di Dubai


----------



## cremone (5 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come previsto, juve in finale. Bianconeri superiori. Più solidi e cattivi.
> Real decisamente sopravalutato da molti....Una collezione di figurine, non certo una squadra. Il Milan dei bei tempi gliene avrebbe dati 3 o 4.



Ringrazia Perez che si prende giocatori per sfizio più che per necessità


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2015)

* 2010* .
Punto e basta.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Non avrei mai immaginato che questi potessero arrivare in finale. MAI. Se accadrà, ancora una volta ci sarà lo zampino di Ancelotti...

Ho sempre stimato Allegri, ma non l'ho mai ritenuto allenatore da finale di Champions


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

ciao core, vanno in finale


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

La partita di stasera dimostra che dire che la juventus ha avuto fortuna nel pescare il Real anzichè le altre due non è follia.
La juve ha giocato una gran partita ma il real non è in palla, non è al top.


----------



## Tobi (5 Maggio 2015)

Se Ancelotti non passa il turno è da esonerare.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> gliene abbiamo dati 4 a dubai



Lascia stare che è un po' che inzaghi non cita quella partita...
Comunque seriamente, c'era gente che pensava che il Real avrebbe vinto in scioltezza....credo che fifa e football manager abbiano fatti grossi danni. 
Adesso la rimonta è quasi impossibile. La juve non è il Porto di turno....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

Io spero in un epilogo tipo bayern porto dei quarti.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Non arrivano in finale sti esseri. Il Real li brasa in casa,soprattutto se ci sarà benzema


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lascia stare che è un po' che inzaghi non cita quella partita...
> Comunque seriamente, c'era gente che pensava che il Real avrebbe vinto in scioltezza....credo che fifa e football manager abbiano fatti grossi danni.
> Adesso la rimonta è quasi impossibile. La juve non è il Porto di turno....



Basta che vincano 1-0. Non c'è bisogno della rimonta impossibile alla fine.


----------



## Gianni23 (5 Maggio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che gufata... Ma hai visto le cappelle in difesa del real?



Capirai... in questo forum ci sono gufi molto più potenti di me, che puntualmente vengono smentiti e finora non sono mai andati a segno.

Bastava guardare la partita, la juve non poteva più segnare e il risultato è ancora buono per il Real.


----------



## malos (5 Maggio 2015)

Strameritata la vittoria, giusto così. E aggiungo che mi sta talmente sulle scatole il Real che preferisco che vada la Juve in finale.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Maggio 2015)

Ammazzate callegari, sopprimetelo, eliminatelo, ridatemi piccinini, ma basta...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non arrivano in finale sti esseri. Il Real li brasa in casa,soprattutto se ci sarà benzema



il real si stanca in campionato... la juventus recupera pobbà, stasera ha giocato sturaro, STURARO


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se Ancelotti non passa il turno è da esonerare.



Se non passa il turno non lo fanno rientrare manco negli spogliatoi


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Chi pensa che il Real è spacciato di calcio non capisce nulla. Doveva finire 1 a 1 ma Carvajal ha regalato un rigore a Tevez che da quella posizione non avrebbe mai fatto gol.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2015)

Remuntada.


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Maggio 2015)

Che goduria... ancora non ci credo.


----------



## cremone (5 Maggio 2015)

Se non recupera Modric, Ancelotti dovrà fidarsi di Ilarramendi o tornare al 4-3-3


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Finale Real - Bayern è già tutto scritto.


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2015)

Se al ritorno Pogba avrà recuperato non vedo come questo Real possa passare il turno. Oggi, se al posto di Pirlo ci fosse stato un giocatore dinamico come il francese, sarebbe finita 3 o 4 a 1.

Fra l'altro Casillas anche oggi,sotto pressione,ha fatto delle cose imbarazzanti. Figurarsi al Bernabeu dove tutti lo odiano.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (5 Maggio 2015)

Almeno abbiamo dimostrato che il calcio italiano c'è. Passerà il Real alla fine, ma se la dovrà sudare.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Maggio 2015)

Che delusione il Real. Ma il vero problema sono Ramos e la difesa.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Cioè vado in bagno e torno vedo che hanno vinto?

Vabbe, confido nel ritorno. Anche il Porto vinse e sembrava chissà cosa.. poi ne prese 6 

Il Real al bernabeu farà la fiesta


----------



## Gianni23 (5 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi pensa che il Real è spacciato di calcio non capisce nulla. Doveva finire 1 a 1 ma Carvajal ha regalato un rigore a Tevez che da quella posizione non avrebbe mai fatto gol.



E Lichsteiner non ha regalato l'1-1 a Ronaldo? Dai su, la juve si è meritata questo primo atto. Il Real però è ancora favorito. Gli basta anche l'1-0.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Maggio 2015)

Ammetto di aver gufato, ma a parte tutto, vittoria meritata, Juve con grande agonismo e cattiveria dal primo all'ultimo minuto, primo tempo giocato su livelli altissimi, poi nel secondo tempo sono calati un po' tutti e l'ha decisa quel rigore di Tevez. Real orripilante, ma al Bernabeu sarà un'altra storia, soprattutto se ci sarà Benzema, anche se Allegri sa il fatto suo(non oso immaginare la faccia di Conte stasera). Concordo con chi dice che se Carletto non possa questo turno non torna a casa vivo. Ma chissà, meglio per noi...


----------



## Iblahimovic (5 Maggio 2015)

Complimenti sinceri alla Juventus. Avrà avuto fortuna Nell episodio della traversa, ma considerando quanto sia più scarsa del real , lo ha battuto. Dopo il Deportivo lacoruna, Istanbul altra impresona di Ancelotti, un sopravvalutato come pochi


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta che vincano 1-0. Non c'è bisogno della rimonta impossibile alla fine.



Con quella difesa partono già con un gol subito. E anche davanti non sono questa corazzata. Io vedo qualche singolo (di cui la maggior parte sopravalutatissimi), ma non una squadra. Rispetto all'anno scorso hanno un ottimo James, ma sono senza Benzema, hanno un Bale irriconoscibile, e hanno perso il giocatore che faceva saltare il banco (Di Maria) e quelli che davano equilibrio e geometrie (Alonso e Modric). 
Attenzione a sopravalutarli. Un conto è fare 11 gol al Granada, un conto è giocare contro una squadra vera....
E' incredibile a oggi pensare al litigio tra Sacchi e Allegri, con la juve vicina all'eliminazione ai gironi e Sacchi che ricordava ad Allegri il fatto che non avesse mai vinto una Champions, sottointendendo che non fosse degno di parlare con lui. Nessuno avrebbe mai pensato ad Allegri sul tetto d'Europa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2015)

Lo so già come va a finire


----------



## Snake (5 Maggio 2015)

Devo fare i complimenti ad Allegri perchè l'ha preparata benissimo, pensavo parcheggiasse l'autobus invece se l'è giocata con personalità, risultato che per certi versi sta pure stretto, ma per me il Real la ribalta al ritorno, avrei avuto più dubbi con due gol di scarto.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Allegri con noi ha spesso cannato le gare di ritorno. Vediamo cosa farà a Madrid...


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri con noi ha spesso cannato le gare di ritorno. Vediamo cosa farà a Madrid...



Infatti.. Londra e Barcellona


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Un gol su tap in è un gol su rigore regalato da Carvajal. Ma dove volete che vada a morire la Juve? Godro' come un matto quando al ritorno verranno sbattuti fuori. Il Real avrà fatto un solo gol ma nato da un'azione vera, fatta come dio comanda. Gli juventini che su Facebook si credono già in finale mi fanno ridere.


----------



## Tobi (5 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Devo fare i complimenti ad Allegri perchè l'ha preparata benissimo, pensavo parcheggiasse l'autobus invece se l'è giocata con personalità, risultato che per certi versi sta pure stretto, ma per me il Real la ribalta al ritorno, avrei avuto più dubbi con due gol di scarto.



onestamente io questo grande gioco della Juve non l'ho mai visto, né stasera né nelle partite precedenti, giocano tutti dietro e ripartono con Morata e Tevez, non fanno nulla di trascendentale, purtroppo 
è una stagione dove tutto gli va bene, James prende la traversa a porta vuota mentre l'1 a 0 viene respinto da casillas e la palla finisce proprio sui piedi di un giocatore della juve. Ogni episodio gli va a favore. Vediamo che succede al Bernabeu


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2015)

Quando a una squadra inizia a girare tutto bene per mesi, si intuisce già subito. Gioco mediocrissimo, ma in un modo o nell'altro vincono. Già col Dortmund si capiva. E infatti


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Maggio 2015)

Real decisamente non al meglio...........c'è da soffrire fino alla fine


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2015)

Quando già a settembre/ottobre dissi che la Juve sarebbe arrivata in fondo mi avete detto quasi tutti: "Come?".
C'è bisogno di parlare? Non credo.
La coppa è già a Torino per quanto mi riguarda.
Carvajal non entrerà nemmeno a Madrid.


----------



## Snake (5 Maggio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> onestamente io questo grande gioco della Juve non l'ho mai visto, né stasera né nelle partite precedenti, giocano tutti dietro e ripartono con Morata e Tevez, non fanno nulla di trascendentale, purtroppo
> è una stagione dove tutto gli va bene, James prende la traversa a porta vuota mentre l'1 a 0 viene respinto da casillas e la palla finisce proprio sui piedi di un giocatore della juve. Ogni episodio gli va a favore. Vediamo che succede al Bernabeu



Nel primo tempo la partita l'ha fatta la Juve non certamente il Real, non scherziamo su


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2015)

Vittoria strameritata comunque.
Ottima Juve, che è stata brava ad entrare bene nel secondo tempo nonostante l'1-1 e il finale di primo tempo a favore del Real.
Carletto ha perso questa partita e di brutto, come è spesso capitato nella sua carriera nonostante sia un grandissimo tecnico.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Maggio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vittoria strameritata comunque.
> Ottima Juve, che è stata brava ad entrare bene nel secondo tempo nonostante l'1-1 e il finale di primo tempo a favore del Real.
> Carletto ha perso questa partita e di brutto, come è spesso capitato nella sua carriera nonostante sia un grandissimo tecnico.


Perfetto.

E, ahimé, quoto su Carletto. Stasera veramente male male.


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2015)

Chi sputa veleno sulla Juve e sulla prestazione di oggi è accecato dal tifo. Francamente fare meglio di cosi con giocatori che a Madrid farebbero i magazzinieri è difficile. Obiettivamente la Juve ha meritato la vittoria,se l'è giocata alla grande e la partita è stata preparata bene. Se a ritorno il Real sarà questa squadretta non vedo come possa passare.: gol di Ronaldo, traversa di James e poi non hanno più fatto un'azione offensiva eh.


----------



## Tobi (5 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo la partita l'ha fatta la Juve non certamente il Real, non scherziamo su



Il gioco della juve consiste in questo: 
Quando l'avversario imposta con i difensori fanno un inizio di pressing con i due attaccanti ed i due centrocampisti che si allargano sui terzini avversari, nel momento in cui gli avversari con due passaggi verticali escono dal pressing, la juve allora si chiude in difesa con 8 giocatori e riparte. Tutto qua


----------



## juventino (5 Maggio 2015)

Il risultato è pessimo in vista del ritorno, ma non mi importa.
Probabilmente questa vittoria non basterà, ma non mi importa.
Vincere e meritare di farlo contro il Real Madrid è una gioia indescrivibile. Sarò sincero: non pensavo che dopo stasera saremo stati ancora in corsa, e resto ancora molto scettico su una Juve capace di arrivare in finale. Vediamo come va il ritorno. 
Complimenti ad Allegri che l'ha preparata benissimo zittendo tutti quelli che già se la ridevano per Sturaro (bravissimo anche lui). Ma una delle cose più belle è aver ritrovato finalmente Vidal, stasera decisamente il migliore in campo e che ha fatto forse la miglior partita da quando è qui.

PS: la vittoria va dedicata al fuggitivo di Lecce e ai suoi bei ristoranti da 100 euro.


----------



## Snake (5 Maggio 2015)

poi con l'arbitraggio visto oggi al ritorno mi aspetto le peggio cose, ribadisco passa il Real


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2015)

La Juve ha meritato, senza dubbio, ma smettiamola co sta cosa della rimonta quasi impossibile, della Juve già a Berlino e belinate varie. IL Real è più forte, giocando di melma, ma male, ha portato a casa un risultato non da buttare ed i favori del pronostico sono ancora dalla loro parte. Recuperando Benzema e non mettendo MAI più Ramos a metacampo, sarà altro roba il ritorno al Bernabeu.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Con quella difesa partono già con un gol subito. E anche davanti non sono questa corazzata. Io vedo qualche singolo (di cui la maggior parte sopravalutatissimi), ma non una squadra. Rispetto all'anno scorso hanno un ottimo James, ma sono senza Benzema, hanno un Bale irriconoscibile, e hanno perso il giocatore che faceva saltare il banco (Di Maria) e quelli che davano equilibrio e geometrie (Alonso e Modric).
> Attenzione a sopravalutarli. Un conto è fare 11 gol al Granada, un conto è giocare contro una squadra vera....
> E' incredibile a oggi pensare al litigio tra Sacchi e Allegri, con la juve vicina all'eliminazione ai gironi e Sacchi che ricordava ad Allegri il fatto che non avesse mai vinto una Champions, sottointendendo che non fosse degno di parlare con lui. Nessuno avrebbe mai pensato ad Allegri sul tetto d'Europa.



Ma infatti la Juve la coppa non la vincerà. Cioè oltre al real, ci sono due squadre, ad oggi, di un altro pianeta rispetto alle Merengues. Raga, non siate sempre istintivi nei giudizi.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2015)

Vittoria merita, più voglia di vincere, più carattere, più condizione atletica.

Real stanco, con molti uomini chiave infortunati o fuori condizione. 

Sicuramente al Bernabeu sarà comunque tutt'altra gara e tutt'altro Real.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2015)

Calma, troppo pessimismo. 
Da qui alla coppa manca una trasferta al Bernabeu e una partita contro Bayern o Barcellona.

E una sconfitta più avanti dopo questa illusione sarebbe anche più dolorosa (e gratificante per chi gufa).


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calma, troppo pessimismo.
> Da qui alla coppa manca una trasferta al Bernabeu e una partita contro Bayern o Barcellona.
> 
> E una sconfitta più avanti dopo questa illusione sarebbe anche più dolorosa (e gratificante per chi gufa).



Ma appunto, sembriamo tanti bambini. La sfida è apertissima e il ritorno e al Bernabeu. Dall'altra parte ci sono le due corazzate di questa champions poi......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> poi con l'arbitraggio visto oggi al ritorno mi aspetto le peggio cose, ribadisco passa il Real



E' stato pro Real, ma niente di scandaloso su.

Cmq grande Juve, ma il Real deve svegliarsi. Non è possibile giocare così.


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> poi con l'arbitraggio visto oggi al ritorno mi aspetto le peggio cose, ribadisco passa il Real


Tipo all'80° su un cross dalla sinistra mi pare Hernandez abbia lisciato, era in fuorigioco di almeno 2 metri e il guardalinee non ha neanche alzato la bandierina, e non c'era vantaggio perchè dall'altra parte ha preso palla Bale. Non so se qualcuno ci ha fatto caso  Al ritorno, se nel secondo tempo le cose non si saranno sbloccate a favore del Real,pronostico rossi e rigori totalmente inventati.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tipo all'80° su un cross dalla sinistra mi pare Hernandez abbia lisciato, era in fuorigioco di almeno 2 metri e il guardalinee non ha neanche alzato la bandierina, e non c'era vantaggio perchè dall'altra parte ha preso palla Bale. Non so se qualcuno ci ha fatto caso  Al ritorno, se nel secondo tempo le cose non si saranno sbloccate a favore del Real,pronostico rossi e rigori totalmente inventati.



Infatti. Poi sul rigore i Carvajal, là era ammonizione tutta la vita.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la Juve la coppa non la vincerà. Cioè oltre al real, ci sono due squadre, ad oggi, di un altro pianeta rispetto alle Merengues. Raga, non siate sempre istintivi nei giudizi.



Vabbè, però vedi che sono due mesi che mi dici che la juve non andrà avanti, e puntualmente vanno avanti...Finirà che in finale, quando saranno in vantaggio al 95°, mi direte che il Bayern o Barca di turno, quando inizierà a giocare, rimonterà facilmente. 
Tornando a questo doppio confronto, io ricordo bene quando si diceva che il Borussia avrebbe vinto agevolmente il ritorno in casa, così come ricordo i pronostici di quel Barcellona - inter del 2010.
Purtroppo il calcio reale non è fifa o football manager. Contano molti fattori, oltre ai valori in campo (che poi anche quelli non sono sproporzionati come molti dicono). Inoltre, mi pare evidente che da settembre tutto stia girando a favore della juventus, e anche quello vuol dire tanto.
Segnare 11 gol al Granada non significa assolutamente nulla. Le grandi squadre sono altre.
E, come dicevo ieri sera, Ancelotti non è in grado di gestire le situazioni in cui parte da favorito e ha la pancia piena.
Per quanto riguarda le trasferte di Allegri in Champions, credo sia il caso di dimenticarci dell'Allegri milanista. Di quello che perdeva 3 a 0 all'Emirates ed era contento. Quello era un'altra persona.


----------



## Black (5 Maggio 2015)

complimenti alla Juve per la prestazione. Molto deludente questo Real. 

certo che loro hanno speso 100M per Ronaldo, 120 per Bale, 75 per J.Rodriguez e poi si rompe Modric e fanno giocare quel scarpone di Ramos come regista? avere un regista di riserva no? noi abbiamo Galliani, ma anche loro non scherzano....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2015)

Un altra mia piccola conferma: Carvajal è una pippa.


----------



## 13-33 (5 Maggio 2015)

Complimenti a la juve hanno fatto una bella partita.
Il real mamma mia tanto superficialita Ramos che crede di esser regista Varane Marcelo molto molto male Bale invisibile no lo mai visto in campo da vero malissimo il Real stasera.
Si la juve no regala gol al real no sera simplice per los blancos perche visto la loro difesa il gol lo prenderanno !!!!


----------



## Frikez (5 Maggio 2015)

Carvajal, Marcelo e Varane davvero imbarazzanti..al Real è andata di lusso perché con maggiore coraggio la Juve avrebbe potuto segnare il terzo gol ma Allegri ha preferito rinforzare la mediana togliendo Morata e subito dopo Tevez.

Al ritorno se c'è Benzema è favorito il Real altrimenti vedo meglio la Juve, perché con pochi spazi Bale perde in pericolosità mentre Ronaldo da prima punta senza nessuno che gli gira intorno fa più fatica. Ci sarebbe Hernandez ma non mi ispira molta fiducia.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, però vedi che sono due mesi che mi dici che la juve non andrà avanti, e puntualmente vanno avanti...Finirà che in finale, quando saranno in vantaggio al 95°, mi direte che il Bayern o Barca di turno, quando inizierà a giocare, rimonterà facilmente.
> Tornando a questo doppio confronto, io ricordo bene quando si diceva che il Borussia avrebbe vinto agevolmente il ritorno in casa, così come ricordo i pronostici di quel Barcellona - inter del 2010.
> Purtroppo il calcio reale non è fifa o football manager. Contano molti fattori, oltre ai valori in campo (che poi anche quelli non sono sproporzionati come molti dicono). Inoltre, mi pare evidente che da settembre tutto stia girando a favore della juventus, e anche quello vuol dire tanto.
> Segnare 11 gol al Granada non significa assolutamente nulla. Le grandi squadre sono altre.
> ...



Beh prima del Real hanno beccato il Monaco e il BVB disastrato di quest'anno.....
Si può dire che la Juve ha possibilità di passare, certo, ma non dire che la rimonta è quasi impossibile e che è già sul tetto d'Europa. Mi sembrano cose senza senso, dettate più dall'istinto, da sensazioni, che da cose oggettive.


----------



## Frikez (5 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Un altra mia piccola conferma: Carvajal è una pippa.



Anche Marcelo quindi? Ora per una partita (su 40 giocate circa) sono diventati tutti scarsi ovviamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche Marcelo quindi? Ora per una partita (su 40 giocate circa) sono diventati tutti scarsi ovviamente.



Lo sai che lo dico da tanto tempo...nelle partite importanti ne combina di tutti i colori.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Maggio 2015)

Il Real ha giocato male,ma se non fosse per il rigore cretinissimo concesso da Carvajal (che,al di là di quanto abbia giocato di melma oggi a me è da un po' che non convince a pieno nelle partite che contano) non sono sicura che non sarebbe finita 1-1. Vedremo come andrà a Madrid,io mi auguro che il Real recuperi almeno Benzema.Non voglio credere che l'1-0 in casa loro sia impossibile,ma comunque dovesse andare Hasta el final vamos Real!


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (5 Maggio 2015)

Stasera ho visto un Real imbarazzante, timoroso e impreciso. Sono stati persi troppi palloni, hanno concesso troppi spazi, hanno sbagliato anche i passaggi più semplici e si sono fatti trovare spesso in affanno. Anche se sulla carta la Juve è inferiore, ha meritato di vincere perché ha trovato il modo giusto per battere un avversario che sembrava dovesse asfaltarli. Io continuerò a tifare Ancelotti e a difenderlo sempre a spada tratta e se dovesse perdere, non ci resta che fare i complimenti alla Juventus che quest'anno avrà dimostrato di essere competitiva non solo in Italia, ma anche in Europa...non grazie a Conte, ma grazie ad Allegri.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche Marcelo quindi? Ora per una partita (su 40 giocate circa) sono diventati tutti scarsi ovviamente.



Erano due anni che [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] aspettava una sua brutta partita. Eh ma al Real farebbe comodo De Sciglio.

Comunque contrariato da milanista ma contento da italiano. E di italiani ce n'erano nella Juve.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Maggio 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> complimenti alla Juve per la prestazione. Molto deludente questo Real.
> 
> certo che loro hanno speso 100M per Ronaldo, 120 per Bale, 75 per J.Rodriguez e poi si rompe Modric e fanno giocare quel scarpone di Ramos come regista? avere un regista di riserva no? noi abbiamo Galliani, ma anche loro non scherzano....



Panche io ho pensato lo stesso: piuttosto metto Illaramendi, e tolgo l'insicuro Varane, mettere Ramos a centrocampo vuol dire perdere dinamismo e palleggio, senza peraltro guadagnare solidità...dando così modo a Marchisio e Vidal di poter ripartire più rapidamente, avendo un uomo in meno di cui preoccuparsi...mah, io ste trovate degli allenatori non le capirò mai e poi mai.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh prima del Real hanno beccato il Monaco e il BVB disastrato di quest'anno.....
> Si può dire che la Juve ha possibilità di passare, certo, ma non dire che la rimonta è quasi impossibile e che è già sul tetto d'Europa. Mi sembrano cose senza senso, dettate più dall'istinto, da sensazioni, che da cose oggettive.



Come ho detto al sorteggio, in finale contro Bayern o Barca ho la sensazione (e li posso darti ragione) che vincerà la juventus. In questa semifinale, contro questo Real, ho la convinzione che passerà. Poi il calcio non è al 100% matematica. Se lo fosse, passerebbe sicuramente la juventus. Però ci può sempre stare l'episodio.
In ogni caso già i pronostici di un Real vittorioso senza grossi problemi e di una juventus che avrebbe parcheggiato il pullman sono stati smentiti.
Non capisco come, alla luce anche di quanto successo negli anni scorsi, non si possa non prendere sul serio i bianconeri...


----------



## Frikez (5 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Erano due anni che [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] aspettava una sua brutta partita. Eh ma al Real farebbe comodo De Sciglio.
> 
> Comunque contrariato da milanista ma contento da italiano. E di italiani ce n'erano nella Juve.



 Il gol è arrivato dalla destra, l'unica cosa che ha funzionato oggi è stata l'asse composta da James e Carvajal, poi dietro hanno fatto schifo tutti, Marcelo più di tutti IMHO


----------



## Brain84 (5 Maggio 2015)

Un brutto Real e una Juve molto brava sopratutto nel primo tempo. Carvajal è stato ingenuo, aveva già quasi chiuso Tevez che ormai era laterale, poteva evitare la scivolata.
Per il ritorno mi aspetto un altro Real, fossi negli juventini non sarei molto tranquillo


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto al sorteggio, in finale contro Bayern o Barca ho la sensazione (e li posso darti ragione) che vincerà la juventus. In questa semifinale, contro questo Real, ho la convinzione che passerà. Poi il calcio non è al 100% matematica. Se lo fosse, passerebbe sicuramente la juventus. Però ci può sempre stare l'episodio.
> In ogni caso già i pronostici di un Real vittorioso senza grossi problemi e di una juventus che avrebbe parcheggiato il pullman sono stati smentiti.
> Non capisco come, alla luce anche di quanto successo negli anni scorsi, non si possa non prendere sul serio i bianconeri...



Perchè non è forte come lo era quell'Inter. E forse neanche come il Borussia dei miracoli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2015)

Difensore centrale in mezzo al campo, trequartista a fare il quarto di destra, esterno alto (Isco) a fare il quarto a sinistra, esterno sinistro (Ronaldo) a fare la mezzapunta ed esterno destro (Bale) a fare la punta.


Ancelotti e buttalo Casillas terzino la prossima già che ci sei.


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Maggio 2015)

ramos a centrocampo e' un insulto al gioco , carletto ha sbagliato a togliere isco , che a centrocampo era l'unico che dava imprevedibilita' al gioco del real.

vedremo al ritorno , anche se credo che il real sara' molto diverso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2015)

Comunque è proprio vero che se una squadra non gira perfettamente da un pò, non basta il fischio d'inizio per riattaccare la spina. Neanche se parliamo della semifinale di champions.

Al contrario la juventus è in grandissimo stato. Ahimè a questo punto dopo stasera la partita a cui do meno peso è il ritorno col Monaco. 
La juventus ha grande organizzazione, corsa (Vidal assurdo) e anche un fuoriclasse.
Perfino uno sconosciuto del 93', Sturaro, ha fatto la sua figura.

Il Real al massimo delle sue forze è senza dubbio più forte. Ma oggi non lo è. E probabilmente non lo sarà tra una settimana.


----------



## smallball (5 Maggio 2015)

risultato meritato,partita di ritorno apertissima


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè non è forte come lo era quell'Inter. E forse neanche come il Borussia dei miracoli.



Neanche il Real è forte come quel Barca.
Questa juve non sarà spettacolare, ma è solida e ha fame. Poi non mi sembra nemmeno così scarsa. La difesa a livello di nomi, è quantomeno al pari delle altre, mentre a livello di fase difensiva, grazie all'apporto del centrocampo, è superiore. Il centrocampo, appunto, è di tutto rispetto, e l'attacco vanta un campione come Tevez, che non sarà bello come Ronaldo, ma ha due attributi giganteschi.
Poi in ogni caso loro da sempre sanno fare le nozze coi fichi secchi.
Infine, ripeto, il calcio vero non è quello della play station. La Grecia del 2004, ma anche il Chelsea del 2012, che non era superiore a questa juve, l'Atletico dell'anno scorso...ce ne sarebbero di esempi da portare.
Noi stessi nel 2004 e nel 2005 avremmo vinto in carrozza, piuttosto che uscire contro due squadre che in confronto alla juve di quest anno erano il Poggibonsi e il Cervia.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2015)

Dire che la Juve è già fuori o ha 0 possibilità, è il rovescio della medaglia del dire che ha già vinto la Champions.
Non è un campionato dove vince la più forte. Parliamo di scontri diretti dentro/fuori, dove può succedere di tutto. Stasera la Juve è stata superiore al Real e questo in pochi se lo aspettavano.
I madrileni poi li vedo proprio male. In campo erano distratti e nervosi, Ancelotti nel post-partita mi sembrava completamente assente.

PS: Vorrei dire al nostro Fergutroll di guardarsi la partita di stasera, invece di pensare ai plasmon, e di capire come si gioca con pressing e ripartenze.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2015)

occhio che questi si portano la coppa......mi sembra la stessa storia dell'inter nel 2010..


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Maggio 2015)

Certo che se ALLEGRI ci dovesse portare in Finale di Champions, non oso immaginare la faccia di Conte  sarebbe epico.


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2015)

Questa vittoria della Juve è comparabile a quella del Milan contro il Barcellona due stagioni fa.
Senza nulla togliere all'ottima partita della Juve di stasera.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa vittoria della Juve è comparabile a quella del Milan contro il Barcellona due stagioni fa.
> Senza nulla togliere all'ottima partita della Juve di stasera.



Vero, nulla toglie che possano prenderne 4 al ritorno come successe al Milan... ma il confronto con la formazione del Milan di quella sera (Abbiati - Abate Mexes Zapata Constant - Montolivo Ambrosini Flamini - Boateng Niang El Shaarawy) è impietoso in favore della Juventus di oggi. E nel Real non c'è Messi che vince le partite da solo (senza Messi quel primo tempo del Camp Nou finiva tranquillamente 0-0 e chissà, poi Leo si infortunò nelle partite dopo)

E la Juve farà turnover in campionato.

Insomma un buon 70% di passare il turno la Juventus ce l'ha, anche per via della cabala che non vuole vedere i campioni in carica ripetersi e per gli ultimi confronti tra madrileni e bianconeri che hanno sempre visto passare questi ultimi.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Non voglio fare l'anti Juventino però va anche analizzata come si deve la vittoria della Juve.
Primo gol: Botta di Tevez Casillas respinge in una maniera ridicola e tap-in vincente di Morata.
Secondo gol: Tevez parte da solo in contropiede,Carvajal lo allarga in area di rigore,ormai Tevez era largo e col mancino secondo me non avrebbe fatto gol.Inspiegabilmente Carvajal lo atterra.

Il gol del Real: Frutto di una bellissima azione corale degli Spagnoli.E' vero LichSteiner si perde CR7 in mezzo all'area,ma questa è un gol vero e proprio,non è un gol fortunoso.
Aggiungiamoci anche la traversa clamorosa presa da James a porta vuota e si chiude il quadretto.

Bravissima Juve a sconfiggere il Real,ancor più bravo Allegri nel preparare la partita,ma la Juve ha giocato la partita perfetta o quasi,il Real Madrid una delle peggiori partite della sua stagione eppure è riuscito a rimediare un buon risultato.
Anche il Porto aveva battuto il Bayern,ma poi andando a vedere le azioni,i 3 gol erano entrambi regalati dal Bayern.Infatti io dicevo che il Bayern li avrebbe distrutti al ritorno per questo motivo.Non erano azioni da gol create dal porto,ma regali del Bayern.

Quello che voglio dire è che la Juve per me è ancora sfavorita.Forse passerà e arriverà in finale,ma difficilmente il Real farà un'altra partita oscena come quella di ieri.Quindi è tutto ancora molto aperto.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Certo che se ALLEGRI ci dovesse portare in Finale di Champions, non oso immaginare la faccia di Conte  sarebbe epico.



E quella di Berlusconi???

E quella dei tantissimi utenti qui sul forum che non perdevano occasione per insultarlo e volerlo cacciare?

Mi sentivo sempre piuttosto "solo" quando "difendevo" Max.... non capivo se ero matto io o gli altri.

Ora lo so


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare l'anti Juventino però va anche analizzata come si deve la vittoria della Juve.
> Primo gol: Botta di Tevez Casillas respinge in una maniera ridicola e tap-in vincente di Morata.
> Secondo gol: Tevez parte da solo in contropiede,Carvajal lo allarga in area di rigore,ormai Tevez era largo e col mancino secondo me non avrebbe fatto gol.Inspiegabilmente Carvajal lo atterra.
> 
> ...



Tutto vero però....
A me il Real ha deluso da morire..hanno espresso un calcio appena decente si e no per 20 minuti in tutta la partita, il gol certo è stato frutto di una bella azione ma alla fine a metterla dentro ci deve pensare sempre CR7..anche le assenze non possono essere una giustificazione in una squadra che può schierare certi elementi..pesava molto di più la mancanza di Pogba tra i gobbi..
Mi spiace per Carletto ma sta volta l'ha preparata davvero male e peggio ancora, in corsa non ha saputo trovare le contromosse mentre Allegri è il vero vincitore di questa gara..


----------



## mistergao (6 Maggio 2015)

Nulla da dire: grandissima partita dei bianconeri, che hanno fatto sembrare il Real una squadretta come tante.
Ci sono stati episodi fortunati per la Juve? Sì, indubbiamente, i due gol sono frutto più del caso che altro, ma comunque li hanno fatti. Al ritorno sarà dura? Ovvio, non vanno la a fare una vacanza, ma ieri la grande vittoria juventina è stata nella testa, prima che in campo, facendo così tesoro della grande lezione del triplete interista.
Può esserci quest'anno il triplete juventino? Sì, la possibilità è concreta.


----------



## Tobi (6 Maggio 2015)

La scelta di mettere Ramos a centrocampo è stata fuori da ogni logica, aveva Illaramendi e Khedira, Lucas Silva, gente del ruolo.
Il Real ha le potenzialità per vincere in casa, ma deve dare una strigliata ai suoi perchè ieri sono stati ridicoli


----------



## Heaven (6 Maggio 2015)

La Juve ieri ha meritato di vincere, complimenti a loro


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E quella di Berlusconi???
> 
> E quella dei tantissimi utenti qui sul forum che non perdevano occasione per insultarlo e volerlo cacciare?
> 
> ...



di matteo ha vinto una champions e quindi?

cmq bravo max e brava juve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2015)

Più o meno ho travato i commenti che mi aspettavo, un po' di commenti obiettivi ma per la maggior parte castori.
Ragazzi, penso sia arrivato il momento di dire basta, almeno per me, io mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mi levo il cappello davanti a questa Juve, non ho mai creduto fossero squadra da Champions, ho sempre pensato invece che fossero il Celtic d'Italia, non ho mai creduto in molti giocatori e invece molti sono più forti di quanto mi aspettavo.
Giusto per partire dai singoli, con quale coraggio adesso mi direte che Bonucci e Chiellini sono due cessi? A questo punto, dopo tanti insulti, dati alla mano, questi qui sono tra i difensori più forti d'Europa o per lo meno sono forti come se non di più della difesa del Real Madrid; a centrocampo Vidal è veramente un campionissimo, ha fatto un partitone non sfigurando né su Isco né su James, Marchisio è veramente un centrocampista di livello, forse Pirlo il meno positivo ma si è dimostrato ancora per quello che è, un fenomeno; in avanti Tevez sembra essere quello di Manchester e sia lui che Morata hanno messo sottosopra la difesa del Real.
Questo soltanto parlando di singoli, in panchina poi c'è Allegri che sta dimostrando di essere un grandissimo allenatore, io ero quello del "quando ci sarà da mettere del suo la Juve farà una brutta fine" e invece... a quanto pare il vero problema della Juve era proprio Conte, perché ragazzi, Allegri con la stessa squadra di Conte è quasi in finale di Champions, Conte ha fatto la comparsata col Bayern e una figura di melma ai gironi.
Io a questo punto non so che pensare, non so se sia il loro anno, per il momento mi sembrano più una favola alla Borussia o Atletico, quindi vedremo come andrà in finale ma per quanto mi riguarda a Berlino ci andranno e lo faranno veramente contro ogni pronostico, dimostrando di essere molto più forti di quanto moli credevano. Provo invidia, rosico anche io ma preferisco dire le cose come stanno piuttosto che rifugiarmi dietro improbabili scuse.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> di matteo ha vinto una champions e quindi?
> 
> cmq bravo max e brava juve



Allegri in 4 stagioni in una squadra BIG:

2 Scudetti

1 Coppa Italia (probabile)

1 Supecoppa

2° POSTO

3° POSTO

Quest' anno semifinale di CL, con vittoria all' andata.... ma che pretendete da un allenatore?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare l'anti Juventino però va anche analizzata come si deve la vittoria della Juve.
> Primo gol: Botta di Tevez Casillas respinge in una maniera ridicola e tap-in vincente di Morata.
> Secondo gol: Tevez parte da solo in contropiede,Carvajal lo allarga in area di rigore,ormai Tevez era largo e col mancino secondo me non avrebbe fatto gol.Inspiegabilmente Carvajal lo atterra.
> 
> ...



Anche la Juve ha avuto due palle gol nitidissime per segnare. LLorente di testa su punizione di Pirlo (mi pare) con Casillas che se la ritrova in bocca senza sapere come; e ancora Llorente a pochi minuti dalla fine, che scarta Casillas e a porta vuota è troppo defilato per tirare e la mette in mezzo senza trovare il compagno... per dire, ci fosse stato un Morata o Tevez (uscito pochi secondi prima), quella palla Iker se la andava a prendere in porta.

La Juve non poteva pensare di giocare bel calcio, e ha giocato con pressing asfissiante e ripartenze e l'ha fatto in modo magistrale. Non mi sembra una partita della vita, ma una partita preparata molto bene e che la Juve può ripetere. I gol non sono stati casuali.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Più o meno ho travato i commenti che mi aspettavo, un po' di commenti obiettivi ma per la maggior parte castori.
> Ragazzi, penso sia arrivato il momento di dire basta, almeno per me, io mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mi levo il cappello davanti a questa Juve, non ho mai creduto fossero squadra da Champions, ho sempre pensato invece che fossero il Celtic d'Italia, non ho mai creduto in molti giocatori e invece molti sono più forti di quanto mi aspettavo.
> Giusto per partire dai singoli, con quale coraggio adesso mi direte che Bonucci e Chiellini sono due cessi? A questo punto, dopo tanti insulti, dati alla mano, questi qui sono tra i difensori più forti d'Europa o per lo meno sono forti come se non di più della difesa del Real Madrid; a centrocampo Vidal è veramente un campionissimo, ha fatto un partitone non sfigurando né su Isco né su James, Marchisio è veramente un centrocampista di livello, forse Pirlo il meno positivo ma si è dimostrato ancora per quello che è, un fenomeno; in avanti Tevez sembra essere quello di Manchester e sia lui che Morata hanno messo sottosopra la difesa del Real.
> Questo soltanto parlando di singoli, in panchina poi c'è Allegri che sta dimostrando di essere un grandissimo allenatore, io ero quello del "quando ci sarà da mettere del suo la Juve farà una brutta fine" e invece... a quanto pare il vero problema della Juve era proprio Conte, perché ragazzi, Allegri con la stessa squadra di Conte è quasi in finale di Champions, Conte ha fatto la comparsata col Bayern e una figura di melma ai gironi.
> Io a questo punto non so che pensare, non so se sia il loro anno, per il momento mi sembrano più una favola alla Borussia o Atletico, quindi vedremo come andrà in finale ma per quanto mi riguarda a Berlino ci andranno e lo faranno veramente contro ogni pronostico, dimostrando di essere molto più forti di quanto moli credevano. Provo invidia, rosico anche io ma preferisco dire le cose come stanno piuttosto che rifugiarmi dietro improbabili scuse.



Non lo so. E' sicuramente molto più facile fare una partita alla Chiellini-Bonucci con difesa bassa, che alla Varane-Pepe con la difesa altissima. Sta di fatto che i difensori del Real ieri (forse un po' meno Pepe, ma Varane soprattutto) hanno fatto la figura dei peracottari.
Il mortazza deve darsi una svegliata, è impensabile scendere in campo in una semifinale di CL e pensare alle farfalle che volano come hanno fatto ieri.


----------



## James Watson (6 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Allegri in 4 stagioni in una squadra BIG:
> 
> 2 Scudetti
> 
> ...



Pazzo, non ti arrabbiare, lascia perdere. Il mondo è pieno di "palati fini", io mi ricordo che hai tempi c'era gente che criticava Capello per il suo "non gioco".


----------



## James Watson (6 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Più o meno ho travato i commenti che mi aspettavo, un po' di commenti obiettivi ma per la maggior parte castori.
> Ragazzi, penso sia arrivato il momento di dire basta, almeno per me, io mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mi levo il cappello davanti a questa Juve, non ho mai creduto fossero squadra da Champions, ho sempre pensato invece che fossero il Celtic d'Italia, non ho mai creduto in molti giocatori e invece molti sono più forti di quanto mi aspettavo.
> Giusto per partire dai singoli, con quale coraggio adesso mi direte che Bonucci e Chiellini sono due cessi? A questo punto, dopo tanti insulti, dati alla mano, questi qui sono tra i difensori più forti d'Europa o per lo meno sono forti come se non di più della difesa del Real Madrid; a centrocampo Vidal è veramente un campionissimo, ha fatto un partitone non sfigurando né su Isco né su James, Marchisio è veramente un centrocampista di livello, forse Pirlo il meno positivo ma si è dimostrato ancora per quello che è, un fenomeno; in avanti Tevez sembra essere quello di Manchester e sia lui che Morata hanno messo sottosopra la difesa del Real.
> Questo soltanto parlando di singoli, in panchina poi c'è Allegri che sta dimostrando di essere un grandissimo allenatore, io ero quello del "quando ci sarà da mettere del suo la Juve farà una brutta fine" e invece... a quanto pare il vero problema della Juve era proprio Conte, perché ragazzi, Allegri con la stessa squadra di Conte è quasi in finale di Champions, Conte ha fatto la comparsata col Bayern e una figura di melma ai gironi.
> Io a questo punto non so che pensare, non so se sia il loro anno, per il momento mi sembrano più una favola alla Borussia o Atletico, quindi vedremo come andrà in finale ma per quanto mi riguarda a Berlino ci andranno e lo faranno veramente contro ogni pronostico, dimostrando di essere molto più forti di quanto moli credevano. Provo invidia, rosico anche io ma preferisco dire le cose come stanno piuttosto che rifugiarmi dietro improbabili scuse.



Quoto anche gli spazi, felice di sapere che non sono l'unico a pensarla così. L'unica differenza, io paradossalmente non rosico, anzi, spero per Max che arrivi fino in fondo.


----------



## Ospite (6 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Un gol su tap in è un gol su rigore regalato da Carvajal. Ma dove volete che vada a morire la Juve? Godro' come un matto quando al ritorno verranno sbattuti fuori. Il Real avrà fatto un solo gol ma nato da un'azione vera, fatta come dio comanda. Gli juventini che su Facebook si credono già in finale mi fanno ridere.



io sarò di parte e soprattutto sono solo un ospite qui
ma il primo gol è nato da un'azione durata 27 passaggi, con possesso palla di un minuto, senza che il Real 
riuscisse a toccare il pallone.
Detto questo sono felicissimo per ieri sera,mi aspetto sinceramente di uscire al ritorno, ma sono soddisfattissimo
di aver dimostrato che a questo livello non siamo degli intrusi.
E dopo i cataclismi recenti post 2006 non è poco, almeno per me.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Ospite ha scritto:


> io sarò di parte e soprattutto sono solo un ospite qui
> ma il primo gol è nato da un'azione durata 27 passaggi, con possesso palla di un minuto, senza che il Real
> riuscisse a toccare il pallone.
> Detto questo sono felicissimo per ieri sera,mi aspetto sinceramente di uscire al ritorno,La dura ma sono soddisfattissimo
> ...



La durata dell'azione non conta.Se tiri in porta e il portiere fa una papera (non è questo il caso perchè Casillas poteva respingere meglio,ma non si tratta di papera) sempre di fortuna si tratta no?Comunque aldilà dei due gol per me avete vinto meritatamente eh!Il fatto è che la Juve ha giocato veramente bene,mentre il Real molto male..E' per questo motivo che penso che il Real al ritorno potrebbe sbattervi fuori.Ma oltre a questo,anche se uscirete al ritorno,avete fatto una bella figura.

Certo io non li sopporto i tifosi presenti su Facebook...Coloro che negli anni di Del Neri manco la guardavano la Juve,ora fanno i fighi....Mha...


----------



## Mou (6 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioè vado in bagno e torno vedo che hanno vinto?
> 
> Vabbe, confido nel ritorno. Anche il Porto vinse e sembrava chissà cosa.. poi ne prese 6
> 
> Il Real al bernabeu farà la fiesta



Già ieri avevi previsto l'asfaltata del Real, fossi in te ci andrei piano con i pronostici che ho buona memoria e te li rinfaccerò per sempre


----------



## DOOOOD (6 Maggio 2015)

Dovevamo segnare il 3-1 per andare a madrid con un po' più di calma, ora come ora i favoriti sono ancora loro, ma da 70-30 siamo passati a 55-45. Tanta roba.

Eroe di giornata Sturaro, ha masticato chiunque gli si opponesse in fascia con una cattiveria ed una determinazione epiche... sapevo che 'sto ragazzo era forte, l'ho sempre difeso da quando Marmotta ha cominciato a seguirlo ed ero contento dell'operazione con cui l'avevamo preso, ma..in tutta onestà..non immaginavo potesse già giocare un a semifinale di CL col Real senza pagare dazio, ed anzi risultato tra i migliori.

Morata a livelli altissimi, non tanto per il gol che è una 'semplice' ribattuta in porta, ma ogni pallone stoppato anche spalle alla porta era gestito in modo da creare pericoli alla difesa avversaria...tecnica senza eguali, forse ora cominciano a rendersi conto della vaccata che hanno fatto a lasciarcelo. Crescerà ancora.

Bonucci e Chiellini soliti scarponi, a leggere in questo forum, sembrano degli scarti da baraccone LOL in realtà ce li invidia mezza europa

Vabbe' poteva andare meglio, ma abbiamo avuto anche noi la nostra dose di fortuna sulla traversa (e di pippaggine altrui), comunque è un fatto che al Real delle stelle abbiamo concesso gran poco

Arbitraggio scandaloso, a senso unico dal primo all'ultimo minuto, ed a Madrid sarà anche peggio...


----------



## Jaqen (6 Maggio 2015)

La Juve ha giocato l'unica partita che poteva giocare, ossia aspettare e ripartire ed essere cinica. E' stata cinica ma doveva fare un altro gol e se ci fosse stato Tevez al posto di Llorente forse...

Allegri ha più volte dimostrato che la partita di andata la imbrocca spesso... vediamo se prende anche la seconda.
Certo che al Bernabeu sarà un inferno, e i madrileni se si svegliano....... Non penso vinceranno la CL, ma di sicuro usciranno a testa altissima come una delle più grandi squadre di europa


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Io resto della mia idea e la voglio ribadire proprio ora in questo momento di difficoltà per la squadra di Carletto. La Champions la rivince il Real. Lo dico da Settembre. Per quanto riguarda la partita di ritorno se c'è Benzema per me le suonano di brutto alla Juve. Roba di 3/4 gol di scarto. Se non ci sarà il Francese è più probabile che passino il turno facilmente, ma senza distruggerli. La Juve non avrà la fortuna di ribeccare una partita così penosa del real. Bonucci può fare una pippa a due mani a Varane e Pepe. Chiellini invece è buono, lo dico da anni. La differenza è che il centrocampo del Real ieri non filtrava nulla, a differenza di quello della Juve. Ecco perché i centrali della Juve sembravano fenomeni e quelli del Real brocchi.


----------



## de sica (6 Maggio 2015)

Allora, ne ho lette di tutti i colori in questo topic, andiamo con calma e analizziamo la partita. 
Inutile dire che la juve, ieri sera, abbia meritato di vincere. Ha mostrato più voglia, più determinazione, più fame, e sappiamo che sono indispensabili in una semifinale di champions. 
Inoltre, personalmente, sento di dire che ieri la juve abbia fatto un po' la partita della vita, quindi ottime ripartenze veloci, ottima fase difensiva, giocatori protagonisti al di là dei pronostici (es: sturaro) e condizione fisica straripante. D'altra parte però il real ha giocato, al netto, una delle sue più brutte partite in champions da quando c'è Carletto sulla panchina. Svogliati, imprecisi nei passaggi, irritanti, poco affamati e pochi pericoli davanti. Questo in parte merito della juve, in parte causa della prestazione obrobriosa delle Merengues. Il punto focale però qual è in tutto ciò? che la juve, probabilmente, ha fatto la gara della vita e il massimo risultato ottenuto è stato un semplice 2-1 che lascia ancora tutto in gioco, il real invece con una pessima partita, poiché ci sono stati errori allucinanti in fase d'impostazione ect, ha ottenuto un risultato alla fine non troppo pesante ed anzi una sconfitta facilmente ribaltabile. Ora io sono sicuro di una cosa, se il Real gioca come è abituato a fare, sarà durissima per i gobbi al ritorno. Ho difficoltà a credere che il real imbroccherà due partite di fila giocate così male, perché in primis ieri, oltre alla bravura dei gobbi, ci sono stati errori così grossolani che hanno causato la sconfitta. Poi ovviamente tutto è possibile (mourinho docet) quindi anche il passaggio dei gobbi in finale. Ma se il Real gioca da REAL, onestamente credo passino loro


----------



## Nicco (6 Maggio 2015)

La chiave della partita è stata una: Ramos.
Questa scelta contrastata di Ancelotti, a volte gli va bene a volte gli va male, a sto giro gli è andata malissimo, partita vergognosa dello spagnolo in mezzo al campo, passaggi sbagliati, tanti falli, tante palle perse.
Nel secondo tempo rigore a parte, nato da un rimpallo fortuito in area juve, non ho visto nulla da entrambe le parti, le squadre si sono abbastanza annullate. Nei primi 25 minuti invece la juve è stata superiore va ammesso, ha espresso un buon pressing e una buona trama di gioco.
La qualificazione alla finale è molto aperta a mio parere, non vedo la juve in finale né il real, sarà battaglia vera. La Juve può contare su una solida difesa ma attenzione a chiudersi troppo, per me dovranno scendere in campo per segnare senza scoprirsi troppo, aspettando le ripartenze e le occasioni in contropiede.
Il Real è sceso in campo poco convinto, senza una buona idea, va capito se per problemi loro o per merito degli avversari. Certo è che se ripetono la prestazione al bernabeu sarà dura per gli uomini di Carletto. Sono convinto che non sarà così, la juve dovrà soffrire il passaggio di turno e conquistarsi con altri 90 minuti la finale, una semifinale conta 180' più recupero.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Maggio 2015)

Io mi devo ricredere su Bonucci: è maturato tantissimo ed è un top nel suo ruolo in Europa,è sempre più concentrato,cattivo e bravo a far ripartire l'azione.
Su Chiellini non cambio idea: per me rimane sempre uno scarpone indegno che sta beneficiando del momento d'oro della squadra...oh ragaSSi...a Torino col Dortmund e a Montecarlo ha fatto due scivoloni pazzeschi con annesso odore di strisciata nelle mutande...


----------



## Gianni23 (6 Maggio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Allora, ne ho lette di tutti i colori in questo topic, andiamo con calma e analizziamo la partita.
> Inutile dire che la juve, ieri sera, abbia meritato di vincere. Ha mostrato più voglia, più determinazione, più fame, e sappiamo che sono indispensabili in una semifinale di champions.
> Inoltre, personalmente, sento di dire che ieri la juve abbia fatto un po' la partita della vita, quindi ottime ripartenze veloci, ottima fase difensiva, giocatori protagonisti al di là dei pronostici (es: sturaro) e condizione fisica straripante. D'altra parte però il real ha giocato, al netto, una delle sue più brutte partite in champions da quando c'è Carletto sulla panchina. Svogliati, imprecisi nei passaggi, irritanti, poco affamati e pochi pericoli davanti. Questo in parte merito della juve, in parte causa della prestazione obrobriosa delle Merengues. Il punto focale però qual è in tutto ciò? che la juve, probabilmente, ha fatto la gara della vita e il massimo risultato ottenuto è stato un semplice 2-1 che lascia ancora tutto in gioco, il real invece con una pessima partita, poiché ci sono stati errori allucinanti in fase d'impostazione ect, ha ottenuto un risultato alla fine non troppo pesante ed anzi una sconfitta facilmente ribaltabile. Ora io sono sicuro di una cosa, se il Real gioca come è abituato a fare, sarà durissima per i gobbi al ritorno. Ho difficoltà a credere che il real imbroccherà due partite di fila giocate così male, perché in primis ieri, oltre alla bravura dei gobbi, ci sono stati errori così grossolani che hanno causato la sconfitta. Poi ovviamente tutto è possibile (mourinho docet) quindi anche il passaggio dei gobbi in finale. Ma se il Real gioca da REAL, onestamente credo passino loro



Sono d'accordo. D'altronde la differenza di qualità tra le due squadre è mostruosa. Il Real in una serata no è comunque riuscito a segnare un gol in trasferta e a prendere una traversa che avrebbe praticamente già deciso la qualificazione. Però tutto questo era preventivabile. La Juve è arrivata in semifinale andando oltre ogni più rosea aspettativa e ha giocato con la mente libera, da netta sfavorita, consapevole che quasi tutti si aspettassero la sua eliminazione. Questo gli ha permesso di fare un partitone, nel suo stadio.

Nel ritorno le gerarchie si ripristineranno, ma la Juve uscirà a testa alta secondo me. Non ricordo imbarcate particolari da parte loro in champions, tipo sconfitte con 4-5 gol di scarto.

Verrà molto probabilmente eliminata ma ha comunque compiuto un'impresa ad arrivare fino a qui e per giunta vincendo la gara di andata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> La chiave della partita è stata una: Ramos.
> Questa scelta contrastata di Ancelotti, a volte gli va bene a volte gli va male, a sto giro gli è andata malissimo, partita vergognosa dello spagnolo in mezzo al campo, passaggi sbagliati, tanti falli, tante palle perse.


Non a caso è un difensore centrale e non un centrocampista, fossi in Carletto, per il ritorno, lo riporterei al centro della difesa con Pepe, Varane in panchina e a centrocampo piazzi Illarramendi.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Maggio 2015)

Ramos con l'Atletico non ha sfigurato per dire....facile fare gli allenatori dietro il PC  
Illarramendi è un giocatore che ti dà NULLA,o almeno questo ha dimostrato in due anni a Madrid,mai un rischio,mai una giocata verticale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Credo che Casillas, Ramos e Marcelo abbiano la pancia piena. Al ritorno darei 45 min di tenpo a Marcelo perché quando ha voglia è nettamente il miglior terzino sinistro al mondo, se fa male, dentro Coentrao nel secondo tempo.

Ramos deve tornare dietro e visto che Illaramendi è scarso e il brasiliano non è pronto, devono giocare a 3 con i soliti Kroos, Isco e James.
Avanti solito tridente e se manca il francese dentro Chicharito che non ha paura di queste sfide.


----------



## 13-33 (6 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti anche lui ieri no in grande serata Ramos inguardabile che ha fatto pena che gioca 90 minuti ma sopratutto Bale invisibile no a mai vsto la palla dentro per 85 minuti.
Mi dispiace dirlo ma Carlo la fatta grossa... Khedira e Chicharito o Jésé no potevano far peggio!!!


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Maggio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *Ramos con l'Atletico non ha sfigurato per dire....*facile fare gli allenatori dietro il PC
> Illarramendi è un giocatore che ti dà NULLA,o almeno questo ha dimostrato in due anni a Madrid,mai un rischio,mai una giocata verticale


Da centrocampista?

Su Illaramendi la penso come te, anche se non mi spiego la cifra spesa per questo qui.


----------



## Renegade (6 Maggio 2015)

Chi parla di fortuna, Real Madrid inguardabile o gol a porta vuota è accecato dai legami del tifo. Felice di non esserlo mai stato. La Juventus ieri sera ha fatto una grande partita. Ha distrutto il Madrid per tutto il primo tempo e gli ha tenuto testa anche per buona parte del secondo. Allegri ha stravolto le sue ideologie originali e ha giocato una partita all'attacco, fatta di pressing e coraggio. I tagli sono stati perfetti. Partitona anche di esordienti o presunti bolliti come Sturaro ed Evra. Non c'è stato un peggiore in campo, forse Pirlo un po' sottotono in alcune fasi, ma resta una partitona. Un vero peccato per il gol di Ronaldo. In ogni caso la Juventus non ha meritato, ha STRA-MERITATO. Ci ha creduto veramente, ha combattuto ed ottenuto ciò che voleva. Strepitoso vedere Chiellini che nonostante la botta ed il sangue prosegue nei suoi tackle. Tevez straripante, Vidal ritrovato, Morata nuovo Morientes (non ci avrei mai scommesso!)
Ma l'emblema di questa Juventus, il miglior giocatore di quest'anno, il simbolo della Juve Europea si chiama CLAUDIO MARCHISIO. L'ultimo fuoriclasse della scuola italiana, Highlander. Grandioso Claudio, davvero.

Ora speriamo che Max riesca a preparare ottimamente anche il ritorno. Mi sono emozionato tantissimo ieri sera. Forza Juventus in CL, fino alla fine!

Complimenti [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION], [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION], [MENTION=382]Juventino30[/MENTION], [MENTION=259]Gre-No-Li[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Ahahahhahah leggete QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/liga-e-calcio-spagnolo-sospesi-dal-15-maggio-2015-ecco-perche-vt27908.html


Finale contro il Barça... che non gioca da settimane


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahah leggete QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/liga-e-calcio-spagnolo-sospesi-dal-15-maggio-2015-ecco-perche-vt27908.html
> 
> 
> Finale contro il Barça... che non gioca da settimane



Sia Real sia Barca potranno dunque preparare benissimo el clasico della prossima finale


----------



## Mou (6 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Chi parla di fortuna, Real Madrid inguardabile o gol a porta vuota è accecato dai legami del tifo. Felice di non esserlo mai stato. La Juventus ieri sera ha fatto una grande partita. Ha distrutto il Madrid per tutto il primo tempo e gli ha tenuto testa anche per buona parte del secondo. Allegri ha stravolto le sue ideologie originali e ha giocato una partita all'attacco, fatta di pressing e coraggio. I tagli sono stati perfetti. Partitona anche di esordienti o presunti bolliti come Sturaro ed Evra. Non c'è stato un peggiore in campo, forse Pirlo un po' sottotono in alcune fasi, ma resta una partitona. Un vero peccato per il gol di Ronaldo. In ogni caso la Juventus non ha meritato, ha STRA-MERITATO. Ci ha creduto veramente, ha combattuto ed ottenuto ciò che voleva. Strepitoso vedere Chiellini che nonostante la botta ed il sangue prosegue nei suoi tackle. Tevez straripante, Vidal ritrovato, Morata nuovo Morientes (non ci avrei mai scommesso!)
> Ma l'emblema di questa Juventus, il miglior giocatore di quest'anno, il simbolo della Juve Europea si chiama CLAUDIO MARCHISIO. L'ultimo fuoriclasse della scuola italiana, Highlander. Grandioso Claudio, davvero.
> 
> Ora speriamo che Max riesca a preparare ottimamente anche il ritorno. Mi sono emozionato tantissimo ieri sera. Forza Juventus in CL, fino alla fine!
> ...



Apprezzo la tua analisi. Le stesse persone che ci davano per triturati, asfaltati, umiliati hanno dovuto ingoiare il rospo, ma un appunto volevo farlo: indipendentemente da tutto, secondo me gli stessi juventini sono rimasti sorpresi dalla partita. Adesso anche fra noi spuntano gli esperti che avevano previsto tutto, ma imho la verità è che nemmeno noi immaginavamo che il Real fosse così alla portata.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Chi parla di fortuna, Real Madrid inguardabile o gol a porta vuota è accecato dai legami del tifo. Felice di non esserlo mai stato. La Juventus ieri sera ha fatto una grande partita. Ha distrutto il Madrid per tutto il primo tempo e gli ha tenuto testa anche per buona parte del secondo. Allegri ha stravolto le sue ideologie originali e ha giocato una partita all'attacco, fatta di pressing e coraggio. I tagli sono stati perfetti. Partitona anche di esordienti o presunti bolliti come Sturaro ed Evra. Non c'è stato un peggiore in campo, forse Pirlo un po' sottotono in alcune fasi, ma resta una partitona. Un vero peccato per il gol di Ronaldo. In ogni caso la Juventus non ha meritato, ha STRA-MERITATO. Ci ha creduto veramente, ha combattuto ed ottenuto ciò che voleva. Strepitoso vedere Chiellini che nonostante la botta ed il sangue prosegue nei suoi tackle. Tevez straripante, Vidal ritrovato, Morata nuovo Morientes (non ci avrei mai scommesso!)
> Ma l'emblema di questa Juventus, il miglior giocatore di quest'anno, il simbolo della Juve Europea si chiama CLAUDIO MARCHISIO. L'ultimo fuoriclasse della scuola italiana, Highlander. Grandioso Claudio, davvero.
> 
> Ora speriamo che Max riesca a preparare ottimamente anche il ritorno. Mi sono emozionato tantissimo ieri sera. Forza Juventus in CL, fino alla fine!
> ...




sicuro di essere milanista?? perché va bene tutto, va bene riconoscere i meriti della juve ieri, ma osannare i giocatori della rube anche no per un tifoso rossonero.


----------

